# LAN geht plötzlich nicht mehr



## luigied (9. April 2010)

Hi, alle zusammen.

Im Studentenwohnheim habe ich eine feste IP-Adresse vorgegeben, über, die ich im Netzwerk aktiv bin. Da ich jetzt einen Webserver aufsetzen wollte, habe ich mir einen Router zugelegt. In diesem habe ich die feste IP eingetragen.

Am Anfang lief auch alles wunderbar. Ich konnte sowohl mit meinem Laptop, als auch mit meinem Server gleichzeitig online sein. Nach ein paar Tagen ging das Internet am Laptop nur noch, wenn der Server auch online war. Mittlerweile kann ich mit dem Laptop gar nicht mehr, auf das Netzwerk "jenseits" meines Routers zugreifen. Ich kann zwar noch auf meinen Webserver zugreifen (also meine Homepage laden), aber den physischen Server kann ich nicht anpingen. Meinen Router kann ich anpingen, aber alles "außerhalb" meines Routers kann ich vom Lappi aus nicht mehr anpingen. Vom Server aus funktioniert alles wunderbar.

Ich habe auch schon mehrmals meine Einstellungen überprüft. MAC-Adresse vom Lappi ist im Router auch frei gegeben.

Es funktioniert mittlerweile auch nicht mehr, wenn ich mit meinem Lappi ohne Router, also mit fester IP mich ans Netzwerk hänge.

Laptop - Windows 7 
Server - Win XP SP2

Weiss einer von euch, was sich bei Win7 verstellt haben kann? Ich habe keine Lust den Lappi jetzt neu zu machen.

Danke schonmal


----------

